
Hugely Popular Android Apps Have Been Committing Ad Fraud Behind Users’ Backs - kumarm
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/android-apps-cheetah-mobile-kika-kochava-ad-fraud
======
purple_ducks
It's somewhat unfathomable how Android/Google can be so laissez faire with
anything that doesn't directly affect them.

I understand why they made the initial quality/quantity trade off for Play
store to compete against iOS but surely now they should be focusing on
protecting innocent parties in the ecosystem.

So frustrating the amount of bad behaviour allowed in Google's add-on
ecosystems.

